# Pneumatic help



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, for the idiot brained like me who has trouble telling a fork from a knife, what is the best source to explain basic pneumatics to me?

Also, let's say that I create a pneumatic prop. Can I operate many from one compressor/tank or does each have to have its own?

Thanks!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Navigation/HalloweenTech.html
Scroll down, you'll find it here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A wealth of information. Thanks!


----------



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

The phantasmechanics one is a good explanation to start with. 

Yes you can run more than one from one compressor. You just need to calculate your usage cfm for your props and make sure your compressor is rated above that.


----------

